# Which visa to apply for NAATI CCL test?



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

Hello friends,

I have booked the Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Hindi that is conducted by NAATI, in order to earn extra 5 points for Australian PR (Skilled Migration) purpose.

Anyone kindly guide me on below queries :

1) This test is only available in Australia, I understand that I have to acquire a visa to travel to Australia. Kindly suggest which Australian visa type should I apply for (I'm an Indian citizen, and will be applying for a visa from New Delhi).

2) I’m getting a feeling that this NAATI CCL test is usually given by applicants who are already physically present in Australia, in order to increase points for PR.

Is it a genuine/valid reason for non-Australians (specifically Indians) to travel all the way to Australia in order to pass the language test and earn 5 CCL points for Australian PR? Will consular officer in Australian High Commission (India) consider this (CCL test) a genuine reason for me to travel to Australia? Will my Australian visa be granted? 

Or can I just travel to Australia on a normal visitor/tourist (600 visa type I think) visa, and sit for the CCL test (without declaring that I am going there for CCL test) ? Will this be legal? Even if I don’t declare, sit for test and pass it, successfully get the PR, can it have an impact later?

Thanks,
Mohit


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

mohit007 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have booked the Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Hindi that is conducted by NAATI, in order to earn extra 5 points for Australian PR (Skilled Migration) purpose.
> 
> ...


Hi Mohit,

Please find my answers for your queries as below.

1. Please apply tourist visitor visa 600 and you will get it granted at the max by 25 days.
2. You can very well mention the reason as Naati exam while applying this visa and moreover the chances of getting that visa granted is high when you mention this reason.

I applied and got the visa in 20 days, mentioning Naati exam as a reason, I actually uploaded the exam schedule document and the flight tickets to and fro, for additional proofs.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

You can apply for a normal visitor visa type 600 and travel to Australia for the test. If you feel that immigration department may not grant, then It would be better if you not declare this to get the visa. You can always declare that you want to visit Australia for tourism purpose. There won't be any issue later while claiming points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohit007 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have booked the Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Hindi that is conducted by NAATI, in order to earn extra 5 points for Australian PR (Skilled Migration) purpose.
> 
> ...


Apply for a visitors visa - business and attach NAATI test letter as evidence

This is what most members have done

Cheers


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

*Preparing for CCL Hindi exam*

Thanks a lot folks for your swift replies!

Can anyone pls also guide me regarding how to do preparations for NAATI CCL Hindi exam? At first glance, it seems that exam is very easy and has 2 questions.

-Mohit


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Correct, there are two dialogues which you must interpret. If you’ve practiced interpreting the sample tests under real world conditions (e.g. beginning your response within a few seconds of the beep, using notes, getting it right the first time), and if you’ve found that easy, then you should be in a good position to pass the test.


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

mohit007 said:


> Thanks a lot folks for your swift replies!
> 
> Can anyone pls also guide me regarding how to do preparations for NAATI CCL Hindi exam? At first glance, it seems that exam is very easy and has 2 questions.
> 
> -Mohit


I am also looking for NAATI material. please share it if you have any


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Applying for Business - Visitor Visa 600 for naati exam. What should I mention contact person details like name and position in Australian business contact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Applying for Business - Visitor Visa 600 for naati exam. What should I mention contact person details like name and position in Australian business contact.


Give the contact details of the NAATI test centre 

Cheers


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> Please find my answers for your queries as below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viji, have you given the CCL test? Was it Hindi?
If yes, kindly let me know your experience, tips or study material...

-Mohit


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

mohit007 said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mohit,
> ...


Not yet Mohit. My exam is scheduled on Jan 20 at Perth. My LOTE is Tamil.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

@Mohit, what are your exam and travelling dates ?


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

I m giving Hindi exam on 25/feb in Brisbane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Applying for Business - Visitor Visa 600 for naati exam. What should I mention contact person details like name and position in Australian business contact.


Hi Varun,

What did you actually fill for these fields (contact person details like name and position), in case you have submitted the 600 visa application?

When are you sitting for the test?

Thanks,
-Mohit


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

@Mohin007 ok, I have it in Perth on 22nd April. To apply for visa, you need to select 600 subclass business. I did the same. Attached the respective documents and got my visa in three days. let me know if you have any query regarding visa. Please stay in touch and share your insights and experience about the exam. And as well the study material used. thanks.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

I did NA for contact person name (First and last) and for Position as well. For email id I gave the id available on NAATI website, in the contact us section. And phone no. is also present there. You can use that information. On a reply from Naati, they said they don't provide such information and attaching the Naati exam confirmation is enough for visa.


----------



## ozzlove (Dec 29, 2019)

@ Gunnidhi

Can you please help me know which all documents that you have attached.
What is the amount required in the bank for proof of fund


----------



## ozzlove (Dec 29, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> @Mohin007 ok, I have it in Perth on 22nd April. To apply for visa, you need to select 600 subclass business. I did the same. Attached the respective documents and got my visa in three days. let me know if you have any query regarding visa. Please stay in touch and share your insights and experience about the exam. And as well the study material used. thanks.


Hi @Gunnidhi,
Can you please let me know what all documents were attached by you.
Also for prrof of funds, how much balance is required ?


----------



## raguram (May 22, 2018)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Not yet Mohit. My exam is scheduled on Jan 20 at Perth. My LOTE is Tamil.


Hi Viji,

Myself raguram, im looking to do CCL exam in tamil. I have not started to prepare for the exam since I'm unable to find adequate documents. Do you mind to share the documents to me (TAMIL).nIt would really help me if you do so <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
kindly response! Thanks


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

@ozzlove, documents, passporst size photo (use the same one that I had provided during NAATI exam registration), travel document: Passport, both front and back. 
employment proof: letter of employment from employee.
bank statement for last one year, tax documents for last three years, salary slips for last one year. 
past travel history exit\entry stamps from passport. And screenshot of NAATI exam confirmation. 
I emphasis much on being in Australia only for exam and will be there for one week. 2000AUD is sufficient for one week.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

raguram said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet Mohit. My exam is scheduled on Jan 20 at Perth. My LOTE is Tamil.
> ...


Hi Raguram,

I have downloaded the CCL tutorial app and practicing with it. I don't have any specific material apart from the samples downloaded from the naati official website.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> Please find my answers for your queries as below.
> 
> ...


Hi Viji,

I am applying for business visa stream under 600 visitor visa.

Now Where to upload the following documents:

1. proposed Flight and hotel itinerary
2. various Identity documents that were asked while filling visa application
3. covering letter and other documents

there is no section under which i can attach these documents....

thanks
mohit


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> @Mohin007 ok, I have it in Perth on 22nd April. To apply for visa, you need to select 600 subclass business. I did the same. Attached the respective documents and got my visa in three days. let me know if you have any query regarding visa. Please stay in touch and share your insights and experience about the exam. And as well the study material used. thanks.


Hi @Gunnidhi

I am applying for business visa stream under 600 visitor visa.

Now Where to upload the following documents:

1. proposed Flight and hotel itinerary
2. various Identity documents that were asked while filling visa application
3. covering letter and other documents

there is no section under which i can attach these documents....

thanks
mohit


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

mohit007 said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mohit,
> ...


Mohit, in the page where you upload the documents it will have separate section for each of the areas. Also, there will be one section where it allows you to upload other supporting documents. You can upload there. Check this below link, it helps.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h2527.aspx

Regards,
Viji


----------



## ozzlove (Dec 29, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> @ozzlove, documents, passporst size photo (use the same one that I had provided during NAATI exam registration), travel document: Passport, both front and back.
> employment proof: letter of employment from employee.
> bank statement for last one year, tax documents for last three years, salary slips for last one year.
> past travel history exit\entry stamps from passport. And screenshot of NAATI exam confirmation.
> I emphasis much on being in Australia only for exam and will be there for one week. 2000AUD is sufficient for one week.


@Gunnidhi,
Did u also attached itinearay and cover letter too.
I cant find any section where it should be added but some folks in the forum have added it


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

The maximum test time is 20 minutes. The Test Invigilator will stop the recording at this time
after announcing “Maximum test time reached. End of test.”

Does this mean that if the candidate is not able to complete the test in 20 min, his test is ended abruptly?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

HI Mohit, sorry man for the delay response. Some how missed this post. 
No I did not attached any travel itinerary nor any cover letter, however, I think Travel Itinerary can be part of travel documents.


----------



## malinivignesh (Dec 18, 2019)

*Visa 600 Refusal*

Hi Folks,

I have applied for Australia Visitor Visa Subclass 600 to write Naati Exam. After 16 days my visa got refused stating the clause 600.211. I have scheduled my exam on Feb 21. Now i am not able to reschedule the exam as i have crossed 5 weeks period before the Exam. What should i do now?

will reapplying the visa fetch me any good results. 

I have submitted payslips, bank statements, ITR, Leave approval,Marriage certificate, Passport front and Back, Naati Email, Invoice, Flight tickets, Hotel Reservation.

They rejected my case on 3 points.

Point 1: Stating i dint show my past travel records.
I am first time traveller to overseas. I genuinely dont have visa stampings to show them.

Point 2: Insufficient Funds
My salary account had a closing balance of 26k. But i have attached joint account in my name and spouse showing balance of 3L. (As bulk transfer will create doubt, I did not transfer any funds between these two accounts)

Point 3: No country ties
I did not mention my daughter documents in this visa application

Could you suggest me what documents i can show to support my case with respect to all 3 points.


----------



## Saurabh walia (Feb 28, 2020)

*NAATI-CCL Exam 5 Points Clarification*

My name is Saurabh Walia and Currently, I am residing in India.

I want to take Naati-CCL exam. So that i can add 5 points to my PR visa applicaiton.

For NAATI-CCL exam, what all Visas are available on which i can come to Australia and Take this exam?

Secondly, if i clear this exam then can I add 5 points to my PR application from India? There is no such condition where i have to be an Australian student for claiming these 5 points?

Atlast, do i need a sponsor for getting this Tourist visa?

Please clarify my queries.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

That was really unfortunate as the documents seems to be enough. Following are my suggestions in case if it helps



malinivignesh said:


> Point 1: Stating i dint show my past travel records.
> I am first time traveller to overseas. I genuinely dont have visa stampings to show them.


Did you upload all the scanned pages of your passport? If not, do it. Uploading the first and last page of the passport does not show if you had any travel history or not. How would DHA know if you are not hiding anything?



malinivignesh said:


> Point 2: Insufficient Funds
> My salary account had a closing balance of 26k. But i have attached joint account in my name and spouse showing balance of 3L. (As bulk transfer will create doubt, I did not transfer any funds between these two accounts)


What was the duration of your travel? Did you plan to travel alone or applied for a spouse visa as well? 3L for an individual is enough for a week's travel.
Transfer the money in your account and re-upload the statement. 



malinivignesh said:


> Point 3: No country ties
> I did not mention my daughter documents in this visa application


Ensure your employment documents are uploaded correctly. Also, upload your daughter and wife details if they are not traveling. 

Alternatively, try to call NAATI and explain the circumstances. They may help you in rescheduling the exam as they have done similar in the past for a few candidates.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Saurabh walia said:


> My name is Saurabh Walia and Currently, I am residing in India.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You need to apply for Visitor Visa 600 or Business Visa.

2. You can claim points being an offshore candidate, no compulsion of being an Australian student.

3. You don't need sponsor for Visitor Visa. Though, you need to show travel itinerary, sufficient funds, home country ties, job details etc as supporting documents.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Mohit, how did you exam go ? Please share you inputs and on exam experience. thanks.


----------

